Ask HN: Looking for an API-first CRM, any ideas? - leandot
======
mtmail
It's not API-first and cloud/SaaS but
[https://frontapp.com/](https://frontapp.com/) has an API
[https://dev.frontapp.com/](https://dev.frontapp.com/) to manage all contacts.

